# Who is responsible for vet bill?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not think you can get him to pay. while he was being stupid, one horse running into another could happen under many circumstances where no person is to blame.

if he'd done something directly to injure your mare, it would be a different story. 

however, you might ask him if he'd pay it, or at least split it with you. and, move your mare ASAp.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It should be their responsibility for the vet bill, but don't be surprised if they don't pay it. Don't put the vet on the hook for the bill if that happens; pay it and go after the BOs in small claims court.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You'd have to prove negligence and it would likely involve going through the court system
Agree with Speed Racer - don't mess your vet about, pay the bill and then try to get the money back or some of it from the BO 
Also agree with TinyLiny - Move off that yard ASAP


----------



## HoofBeat2 (May 13, 2016)

Oh yes, the vet will get paid no matter what. I already had Bute, so I used that up at Dr's orders, and I pay for my own bedding, so I've been paying for bedding and cleaning the stall 2x per day and hand grazing. I just think it was crazy for the BO's to be 'training' their horse by running him like crazy in a small paddock with other horses, and that it was an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

It's not ideal that they were chasing a horse that ran into your horse. However, in my mind it was not negligent of them that they did not forsee this might happen. Horses run around fields constantly. People often shoo off horses, which then run. People are often told (even on this forum) to teach a horse to be caught by chasing the horse off when he starts to run away or doesn't want to be caught. 

Would it have been their fault if a tractor they were riding scared their horse and he ran into yours? Would it be their fault if a coyote scared their horse and he ran into yours? Most of the time, running horses do not run into each other. I would see this as one of those unfortunate things that happens with horses, and if it were my horse I would feel it was as much my responsibility as if their horse kicked my horse and broke her leg. They can't control their horse's actions, or your horse's actions, and it is also true that your horse could have moved out of the way or kicked their horse. 

You can't really say their horse was more stupid than yours - one horse should not have run into another, and the other horse should have moved before getting hit or defended herself. Both horses are at fault, but either one could have easily been the one getting hurt.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How do you know they were chasing a horse that ran into your horse? Were you there? If you were there then it's totally your vet bill, if you are not, can you prove they were at fault?

I think, while it sucks, it's your horse... your bill.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Have you spoken to BO about this, and your plans to ask them to pay for it? 

Personally, I don't think they can legally be held responsible for this. It's a bummer for sure--sorry to hear about your mare ):


----------



## HoofBeat2 (May 13, 2016)

I know that this is what happened, because the BO told me. He said that he was chasing his horse, and cornered him and he was agitated, so he let him go, and the BO horse ran back to the herd and straight into my mare. I understand that horses are goofy and accidents happen, but the BO is lucky none of the other horses bolted through a fence or got hurt from the activity.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, this sounds like a typical accident involving animals that seem to live to hurt themselves and each other. And, I'm afraid that any judge you go before will see it the same way and throw your case out. Even though the BO told you what happened, you really can't prove he said it, even in small claims court.

Move your horse ASAP, pay the bill and chalk it up to experience. I know that the first reaction in these situations is to try to make the idiot horse "handler" pay the bill, but I've never seen it work out that way. There is no shortage of people involved in the horse world that shouldn't be.:sad:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

So he didn't chase his horse into yours, his horse just ran over there and into yours. It sounds like his horse was just worked up. Doesn't sound like he's responsible for your vet bill. Just one of those things, they are horses.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

At least the BO was honest enough to explain how the accident happened. although I would not subject a boarders horse to being turned out with a horse that required chasing and could become that agitated. It was poor judgment on the part of the BO. but still difficult to prove negligence.as accidents do happen. I suggest having a calm conversation with the BO. If they do not want to lose as a boarder they may be willing to give you some compensation.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I disagree, there's a massive difference between horses at liberty and a horse chased by an aggressor. If the owners set a dog on the horse and the dog caused the accident (even indirectly, assuming the dog isn't biting anything) whose fault is it? A horse must be pretty panicked to run smack dab into another horse. They CAUSED it. If they weren't around and the horses were fooling it would be more of a grey area, but they CAUSED this.

I would be furious, move my horse, and get them for the vet bill.

I think that falls under negligence (as well as poor horsemanship of course) and if I were in that boat I would have already paid with a sincere apology and a promise not to do any training in with the boarders horses!


----------



## HoofBeat2 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks, all, for your input. I appreciate it. Yogiwick, I agree with you. The horse they were chasing is young and typically meets you at the gate every time you go to the paddock. He is very friendly - no real need to be chased. They were chasing him to get him to respect them. They believe in 'breaking' with a rough hand. The brothers grew up Amish, and they don't believe in mutual respect between horse and rider, but rather complete compliance to the owner. (I think ground work is so essential, and they have a round pen but don't bother setting it up). Because their gelding is so gentle to begin with, I don't understand chasing and running after him, working him up and agitating him.

I understand people are saying accidents happen .... but accidents are sometimes caused by people. There are clear circumstances where people are at fault. This wasn't just chasing a horse to catch it ... this was chasing a horse to work it and make it subservient. 

I am more upset as the days go by and my mare is still favouring her injured side and still stalled and now the owners have refused to let me have access to the small recovery paddock because they 'might eventually' need it for their gelding. It was doctors orders to do limited turnout after 2 weeks' stall rest. They were there when the vet was out.

I would never bother with small claims court with something like this. I am not like that. I am not worried about proving anything in court. I was just considering both sides. 

Yesterday, I was cleaning my mares stall and another boarder asked how she was doing, and before I could reply, the BO said "Oh, she's pretty much healed." Um, nope. I replied, "She's still favouring her shoulder, and will be on Bute another week. She's not ready to go into a paddock yet. It'll be quite a while before she's rideable." BO just walked away  
The good news is, that when I move her, she will be closer to home and I can spend more time with her. I guess it'll all work out for the best.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My response was about whether you should or could get the barn owner to pay, but I want to be clear that I sympathize with you 100%! Having your horse injured due to another person's unnecessary stupidity is terrible, and I would be very upset and mad. I am glad you are moving your horse to a better situation. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I couldn't trust the people in charge of the barn.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, they set up a situation to fail, that any competent horse person would look at and say "this is dangerous." Driving a horse to a panic in with a group of other horses, what did they expect to happen? And now they are being pretty lousy about the whole thing apparently, cherry on the top. If they refuse to pay and you don't want to take it any further that's up to you. I'm glad she will be moved and I would personally be more than happy to tell people why! I hope she is better soon!!, did the vet have a diagnosis or just to have her take it easy for awhile then see?


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't think you can move soon enough! I wonder how may horses "respect" the wolves who chase them? Fear does not equal respect. Who knows how your mare is treated when you are not there.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks to me like the vet bill is the least of your worries. If your horse is permanently injured, they took what you considered to be a show horse, and turned it into a pasture puff. The injury, time off, etc, is the biggest issue. Not the vet bill. I would move my horse immediately.


----------



## HoofBeat2 (May 13, 2016)

I am hoping it's not a permanent injury. I have arranged to move my mare next weekend, and she will be in a quarantine paddock for 2 weeks. I have lunged her this past week and she was sound at WTC but I tried to back her today and she was still favouring her shoulder. I will give it another week and try again. I think she will make a full recovery, but it will just take time. Thanks, all, for your input. This whole situation was stressful, and I'm so glad to move my mare to a facility that seems to have a completely different view of horses and our relationship with them. Much more in line with how I want my horse to be treated. She's such a sweet girl, and loves to work.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats on your upcoming move.

Honestly it sounds like it's more of a "moral" issue than a "legal" one. I would think the ethical thing to do would be cover the bill, but I'm glad you are cutting your losses and moving on, they aren't worth it.

Hope your mare feels better soon and glad she's at least sound on the ground!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It is good that you are moving your horse. Did you agree to have your show mare turned out into a herd ? I do not know of anyone that does herd turn out with the show horses. They have them in stalls, give them turnout arena/round pen time. 

I hope you mare heals.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

HoofBeat2 said:


> I am hoping it's not a permanent injury. I have arranged to move my mare next weekend, and she will be in a quarantine paddock for 2 weeks. I have lunged her this past week and she was sound at WTC but I tried to back her today and she was still favouring her shoulder. I will give it another week and try again. I think she will make a full recovery, but it will just take time. Thanks, all, for your input. This whole situation was stressful, and I'm so glad to move my mare to a facility that seems to have a completely different view of horses and our relationship with them. Much more in line with how I want my horse to be treated. She's such a sweet girl, and loves to work.


I would have a chiro check her over


----------

